# Link Exchange Partners?



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Im looking for link exchange partners. If any one else is too, my website is www.radicalrags.com. If you would like to exchange links let me know.

Peace,
Jon


----------



## bluefishtees (Aug 21, 2005)

Well I was going to, but we're a pro-Bush site....sorry.


----------



## FatHamsterGirl (May 21, 2005)

I'd be happy to exchange links with you, unless you're looking for a different target audience.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Please see this thread regarding link exchanges:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=498

I would prefer to keep all link exchange request "off board".

Thanks


----------

